# HELP! Curing Buds



## Ishibubu (Jul 15, 2007)

So right now I am curing some buds in a mason jar. So I have a few quick questions. I have them curing in my attic and I go and check on them everyday (open the container peek the nugs etc.). Now I go up there today and I notice on some buds there is a lot of 'keef' or it is very crystally. Now first thought that came to my mind was "is it mold?" because I recieved these buds from someone else and I noticed that they were fresh so I decided to cure them. They are looking better and better as the days pass but I'm really hoping this isn't mold.

Can anyone tell me what mold looks like on curing buds? This looks nothing like food mold. I've never seen mold on buds before so if anyone can show me what it looks like that would be great. Just being a lil over carefull


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2007)

from what i have read, you dry the buds first on a screen or hang them in 65 to 75 degrees, humidity no more than 50%,then after a week or so, in the dark, when the stems will break when bent, they go into jars and then......the jars to be stored in the dark and opened a few times a day to do the curing, about ten minutes at a time, this lets out the moisture that is left in the bud. i dont know what bud mold looks like but sometimes the buds in the jar will sweat a bit, if they do, the book recomends to put them in a paper bag to finish drying, then back into the jars.
hope that helps
tcbud


----------



## Ishibubu (Jul 15, 2007)

Mm alright well as I said I'm pretty sure I recieved these pretty fresh from the plant, they are dryish just not very fluffy etc, I can't describe the texture just very grassy, thought it was schwag at first when I smoked it but then I noticed a good high and that there were red hairs, tasted good etc. 

That is why I decided to cure it, and so far it is working I take the buds out for a few minutes a day and today I noticed crystals that I haven't seen before. So I am pretty sure I'm safe from mold.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 15, 2007)

I think mold looks like a web of filaments. When I check trics on leaves near harvest sometimes I see the leaves, when dried on a slide, have a crystal look. Keep that humidity low to help prevent mold. Mold on bud sucks!
Good luck.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, don't smoke if it is mold. Bad for lungs.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2007)

Ishibubu said:
			
		

> Mm alright well as I said I'm pretty sure I recieved these pretty fresh from the plant, they are dryish just not very fluffy etc, I can't describe the texture just very grassy, thought it was schwag at first when I smoked it but then I noticed a good high and that there were red hairs, tasted good etc.
> 
> That is why I decided to cure it, and so far it is working I take the buds out for a few minutes a day and today I noticed crystals that I haven't seen before. So I am pretty sure I'm safe from mold.


 
If you put them into jars when sorta wet then they are going to mold.
Plant must be dry before you cure.

Also there is no wat you are gaining trich's now, so if you see white stuff forming its probably mold.

Mold can look white or brown, look inside the bud, thats where it can form and you wont see it.
Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 15, 2007)

mold looks like someone dumped baby powder on your buds pretty much or rather sprinkled it on them.

You will KNOW the diff between thc trichomes and mold.The bud will also begin to smell horrid.Not a weed smell. A mold smell.


----------



## HGB (Jul 16, 2007)

how to cure your medicine by DJ shorts


----------

